# irian jaya jaguar carpet python clutch size



## snakeman26 (Jun 28, 2009)

hi just wondering if i bred 2 irian jaya jaguar carpet pythons, how many eggs would i get?: victory:


----------



## bhoy67 (Aug 26, 2008)

depends on their size m8 youd be doin very well to get 30 out of 2 females i would guess


----------



## Reptiledan (Jun 15, 2008)

Also, breeding two Jaguars isnt really the best of ideas, unless your completely aware of what could possibly happen.....


----------



## leenjaidec (Jun 15, 2009)

sorry to hijack but what would happen?


----------



## Reptiledan (Jun 15, 2008)

From what ive read, breeding two jags increases your chances of Neurological problems in the offspring. Also the eggs tend to hatch premature and the nenonates die, plus you would get leusistic offspring that always die...

May be wrong?

Thats the general idea i have but im sure someone can go into it a lot my indepth...


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Reptiledan said:


> From what ive read, breeding two jags increases your chances of Neurological problems in the offspring. Also the eggs tend to hatch premature and the nenonates die, plus you would get leusistic offspring that always die...
> 
> May be wrong?
> 
> Thats the general idea i have but im sure someone can go into it a lot my indepth...


Yep, Just like the spider Gene, But bein a co-dom morph, the super is a dead leusistic


----------

